# World's Strongest: TORRE MAYOR - VS - US BANK TOWER



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

US Bank Tower. I was vaguely aware of it in the mid 90s, thanks to a poorly drawn comparison diagram of the world's tallest buildings (inaccurate), but i was really captivated by it in the destruction scene of Independence day. 

It has an almost feminine elegance to it, with the pale cladding, light blue glass, and the "queenlike" crown.


----------



## la bestia kuit (Aug 10, 2005)

the us bank tower is higher, and have 17 year old against the 3 years of torre mayor...
but the torre mayor is with no doubt the most beatifull of those two...


----------



## coalfactor (Nov 14, 2005)

torre mayor, though im a big fan of the library tower


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Torre Mayor's design is average. The US Bank Tower's design, though not earth-shattering, is well above average.


----------



## SNT1 (May 15, 2006)

gotta be the US bank tower. its a taller tower, a plus, and we never get to see torre's other facade (the back view?)


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Torre Mayor has a better looking design, Viva Mexico!


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

Torre Mayor looks cooler


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

Skybean said:


> The strongest tower is actually the *CN Tower*
> 
> - The CN Tower weighs about 117,910 metric tonnes or about the equivalent of 23,214 large elephants.
> 
> ...


that or maybe Tapei 101


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

I'll go with Torre Mayor


----------



## Victor Hugo Pérez Co (Jan 9, 2006)

*I have a much better idea*

Definitively, but minor than Torre Mayor , is the Tower *Pléyades Plaza * in Zapopna Jalisco.

Her Design, colors,proportion, slenderness, & style, they define it as an icon of the architecture of the 21st century.

Only in Dubai we´ll be able to see designs that they could compete with this beauty.

www.grupopleyades.com.mx




SkyLerm said:


> I'll go with Torre Mayor


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

I Prefer the US Bank Tower


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

US bank tower has been built quite some time ago. Architectural "fashion2 has shifted significantly since then, so it does look somewhat dated, but it isn't old enough to be a classic, not quite yet... just reacll fashions of the day! That should put tower style into perspective, Torre Mayor is on the other hand "new" design, but although technically definatelly a marvel, architecturally it isn't. US bank tower has been built quite some time ago. Architectural "fashion” has shifted significantly since then, so it does look somewhat dated, but it isn't old enough to be a classic, not quite yet... just recall fashions of the day! That should put tower style into perspective, Torre Mayor is on the other hand "new" design, but although technically definitely a marvel, architecturally it definitely isn't. So I would say US bank tower or Library Tower for those BANK haters ;-) is in a way better representative of the style.


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

I think the worlds strongest is Torre Mayor, atleast Discovery channel said so. But I prefer US Bank Tower.


----------



## mainkder GDL (May 17, 2006)

But what about Taipei 101 and a whole bunch of tal skyscrapers around the globe specially in Asia where we know the land shakes frequently?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

US Bank Tower. I love its symmetricality and overall design.


----------



## Mr.KOngo (Feb 23, 2006)

US B.T


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

US BANK


----------



## SuperDog (Feb 2, 2005)

The reason the LA Tower has a crown on it's top is to commemorate the name of the city.....Our Lady *Queen* of the Angels of Porcincula" Only real angelinos know this.

The original Mexican founders named it so......


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Im a Big fan of the US Bank Tower. Its in almost all my favorite movies, game, etc . 

But T. Mayor looks nice and sleek and modern. 
T. Mayor is a great building but I choose U.S Bank Tower. 
Its part of my chilhood. 

-koolkid


----------



## cmc (Oct 4, 2005)

Torre Mayor


----------

